# how do you know when dp/dr is going away?



## jak3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just something I'm wondering. Because I'm trying to fix my sleep schedule so I'm asleep during the night, I'm trying to go out more. And do things that make the dp worse so I can get over them. So I was wondering how will I know if I'm getting better or just making it worse? Because sometimes I feel really good, then just 5 minutes later I still feel the dp. I guess the good feeling is starting to becoming more frequent. But I'm hoping the dp will eventually be gone for good. Because its pretty much ruined the past 4 months of my life.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

jak3 said:


> Just something I'm wondering. Because I'm trying to fix my sleep schedule so I'm asleep during the night, I'm trying to go out more. And do things that make the dp worse so I can get over them. So I was wondering how will I know if I'm getting better or just making it worse? Because sometimes I feel really good, then just 5 minutes later I still feel the dp. I guess the good feeling is starting to becoming more frequent. But I'm hoping the dp will eventually be gone for good. Because its pretty much ruined the past 4 months of my life.


You WILL know. My DR went away completely for 1 day and I was ecstatic. Unfortunately, the med that made it go away stated giving me weird side effects so I stopped it, and DP/DR remained. This is a horrible, horrible condition, but I find for example that when I'm less depressed and more enthusiastic and in a ''better'' mood generally, I feel the DP/DR waaaaayyy less. Dunno if it is the same for you. Good that you are trying to fix your sleep schedule. I find that my poor sleeping habits (going to bed late and waking up late) have ruined my quality of life.


----------



## jak3 (Feb 3, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> You WILL know. My DR went away completely for 1 day and I was ecstatic. Unfortunately, the med that made it go away stated giving me weird side effects so I stopped it, and DP/DR remained. This is a horrible, horrible condition, but I find for example that when I'm less depressed and more enthusiastic and in a ''better'' mood generally, I feel the DP/DR waaaaayyy less. Dunno if it is the same for you. Good that you are trying to fix your sleep schedule. I find that my poor sleeping habits (going to bed late and waking up late) have ruined my quality of life.


Is medication the only thing that can cure it/make it deminish? Because I'm not to big on taking medication unless absolutly necissary.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> You WILL know. My DR went away completely for 1 day and I was ecstatic. Unfortunately, the med that made it go away stated giving me weird side effects so I stopped it, and DP/DR remained. This is a horrible, horrible condition, but I find for example that when I'm less depressed and more enthusiastic and in a ''better'' mood generally, I feel the DP/DR waaaaayyy less. Dunno if it is the same for you. Good that you are trying to fix your sleep schedule. I find that my poor sleeping habits (going to bed late and waking up late) have ruined my quality of life.


And that medication was?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ohwell said:


> And that medication was?


Anafranil


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Anafranil


Interesting.
Do you usually dream a lot, Anafranil is a potent REM inhibitor. Maybe there is something related here.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ohwell said:


> Interesting.
> Do you usually dream a lot, Anafranil is a potent REM inhibitor. Maybe there is something related here.


I do dream every night, but I stopped the Anafranil after 2 days b/c it was making me feel super weird and I didn't like that so I stopped it. Anafranil is an older tricyclic antidepressant used mainly in the treatment of Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (which I have too btw), and I noticed that the 2 days that I took it, I wasn't obsessing as much on the DP/DR. It was as if the obsessive/rumination switch in my brain had been turned off. I don't know anything about REM inhibition, however.


----------

